# Making a saddle display



## John (Jan 22, 2014)

You know you have to many when you are making something to put them on.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2014)

You are out of control John! As always superb work. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Jan 22, 2014)

John,
That is nice! I have wanted to do something like that I just don't have a way to cut out the bottoms. Superb job  as always, your craftsmanship is always impressive to say the least. 
Is this your full time hobby or do you just do this on you spare time? A man like you with your skills could definitely make a living out of it. 
If I lived close to you I would be at your door step trying to get you to open a business and I would be your first employee...
Love your work man keep it coming!
JKent


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2014)

Super nice way to display the differences in Mesinger Tornado spring seats through the years.

For reference, you should  post this in the Huffman Super Streamline thread.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I will be asking for detailed photos of the seats for the monograph. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Jan 22, 2014)

The brown saddle on the end is very cool! HINT HINT HINT.... If you have to many you could always send some my way! Just let me know when you want me to forward my shipping address.
JKent


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2014)

John, I bow to you and your skills!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome John just waiting for John's vintage bike shop and museum to open gotta get that cool display cabinet in SD!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the clamping device that is on the tube?  I assume you have the bases laser cut?  What gauge steel are you using? 10ga?  Thanks, Matt


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Can you post a picture of the clamping device that is on the tube?  I assume you have the bases laser cut?  What gauge steel are you using? 10ga?  Thanks, Matt








Laser scanned a B-1 Messinger seat pan and transferred the file to the laser cutter to cut 10Ga steel. The seat post clamp is the same as my Huffman's seat post and binder bolt. Also made the Torrington 7 seat post. I will be powdercoating this weekend.
John


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks John, I may make a couple for myself.  They look great.


----------



## bike (Jan 23, 2014)

*Excellent*

now just make up a tree on a rotating base!


----------



## John (Jan 23, 2014)

*Black powder*

Powdercoated gloss black


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh man that looks sweet!

If you made any extra seat posts I would like to buy a couple!


----------



## tailhole (Jan 23, 2014)

cool stands, and some nice saddles too!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 24, 2014)

I've had conversations about the future collectability of your stuff John, it's nice of you to also make the stands and cabinets to store and display them for us.
there is a thread asking for your best find in 2013 and I almost simply posted your name. I'm sure there are a few of us that feel the same.

​


----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2014)

Another very cool John item.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 26, 2014)

Amazing!! Nice display! Yes, what Fleetwood said! John for president!


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 27, 2014)

the brown saddle is neat great style

nice stands


----------

